
Ask HN: Why has Google started adding icons above every search result? - r_singh
Like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;jqCLuMc<p>It is truly hurting my eyes. Is anyone else as bothered by this change as I am?
======
Iwillgetby
Interesting. I searched a few terms and so far I like it. For me, it is faster
for my brain to recognize a familiar icon than to read several chars.
Searching sacramento for example I can quickly see wikipedia, usnews, sacbee.
I hope google monitors for malicious icons that try to trick users to go to
phishing sites.

~~~
verdverm
Google enables you to upload your brand assets, so as they crawl the web and
find phishing, they can deal with it near instantly.

